# Bathroom Fan Moisture Condensation Issue - How do I fix this ducting??



## Freakinhobo (7 mo ago)

I posted an issue with condensation in another thread on a couple bathroom fans. In the larger bathroom I replaced the 50 CFM fan with a Panasonic 50/80/110CFM fan, insulated 4" ducting and an AC Infinity 4" Backdraft Damper as close to the roofline as I could get it. So far it seems to be working and I don't see any condensation building up. I was also planning on insulating the fan but have not gotten around to it yet.

The other fan I have is in a toilet room connected to our master bathroom. The problem with this fan is the outlet goes right out into the spray foam so there is no room to add a 3-4" adapter, the backdraft damper, then back down to 3"... there is no room to add anything honestly. So I'm stuck at what to do exactly. This fan is used only for the toilet and not for removing moisture. We have a Panasonic 150CFM fan in the main part of the bathroom to remove the moisture. So based on the space available, here are my options:

1. Remove the small fan completely and patch the ceiling and close off/seal the ducting to the outside. Is this fan even required by code?

2. Move the fan back closer to where the light is and/or replace with a fan/light combo which would allow space between the fan and the spray foam roof for ducting work.

3. Rotate the fan 90 degrees and snake the ducting to the outlet. This would run about 3-4 feet then make 180 degree turn back then a 90 degree turn towards the outlet. Not sure I would even have enough room for this.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## CristoferCombs (4 mo ago)

Hello there. I guess you’d better hire a contractor to fix the ducting. Delegating works better than DIY. Actually, I’m currently thinking of remodeling my bath. That’s why I’d be grateful for your advice on the company that can make it possible, guys.


----------



## JasmineMata (4 mo ago)

Hey, man. Totally agree with you. Finding a good contractor has always been a good option, actually. We had our bath and kitchen remodeled half a year ago. I have a couple of friends working at https://www.homeremodelinglafayettela.com/, so they helped me choose the best design option and make it real. So I think you could contact them on that issue. Actually, there are many websites where you can find a contractor. So, keep us updated on your issue. Best wishes. I'll be waiting for your reply.


----------

